# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  FA ou adoptant pour Priska - X staff 1 an en fourrière, oreilles mutilées - Dpt 77

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Priska
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

EN FOURRIÈRE 😥PRISKA 1an, femelle X American staff (77)
Priska est une gentille femelle croisée staff de tout juste 1 an
Elle na pas eu une vie facile, elle a été délaissée😪
Par contre on a eu le temps de lui couper les oreilles🙄
Pour finir abandonnée en fourrière
OK chiens
OK enfants
Ne connait pas les chats, tests à venir
Priska est une chienne de 1e catégorie pour le détenir il faut:
- être majeur
- avoir une formation
- un casier judiciaire vierge
- une assurance

Diffusion autorisée partout

A prévoir pour toute adoption : pré-visite et post-visite à votre domicile effectuée par un(e) bénévole. Contrat dadoption par lassociation SADF avec participation aux frais vétérinaires.

Contact : Florence
Tél. : 06 07 59 27 88
Mail : flody.sy@gmail.com
MP : Florence Adam
Ou remplir le formulaire daccueil en ligne :
Formulaire de demande dadoption
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1bgQJFopxkhFedkS2p88SVV36O7hhIw_gz48QTGLO2eo/viewform?embedded=true
Formulaire de demande famille daccueil
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1SAuzzHkESv_WFaw2d-DErgiQKmHM38hx05iSLjZD81g/viewform?embedded=true



https://www.facebook.com/248936968466341/photos/a.3690703420956328/3690703960956274/?type=3&theater

----------


## doriant

*​*EN COURS ADOPTION

----------

